# I've really conquered my Social Anxiety.



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

So far for the past 4 weeks, and even 8 weeks at the start, I've developed this social intelligence that's growing every single day. I remember in the past I shared a concern of making other semesters the best or the best social semester, and it turned out more or less "ok." But now, I finally hold the social intelligence of a emotional peer supporter that can talk to anyone at ease and comfortability for the first time in my life. I've made already 50+ acquantances (sp?) (meaning we both introduced ourselves to each other) from student peers of different backgrounds, ethnicities etc. and all my instructors too in just 6 classes in 4 weeks. It seems like I'm the everyone friendly extrovert though still introvert in all of my classes. 

In my volunteer work which I started in July (my first attempt again at peer support from a failed attempt in Fall 2006), I've made already 20+ acquantances from training to fellow peers on my shifts and talked to 100's of seniors. 

I'm telling you, you must do shadow work on every disturbing interaction, situation, person(s). 

I analyze every single interaction during my day, and I grow more social the next day. I analyze every single interaction that day again, and it shows again the intelligence, the next day and the next. And every day, I am growing more social, more accepting to myself, and more accepting to others. Which creates more freedom to express myself, and more freedom to get to know the other person, the more freedom on not judging individuals, the more freedom on not jugding myself, etc. At this rate of personal growth, potential is beyond limits.

Example of the confidence and maturity I have, in the volunteer training I met the founder of the crisis line, who is perhaps famous in this country in addressing senior and aging issues, as he lectures, talks, and organizes in colleges, universities, meetings, etc. all around locally and nationally. 

I have a meaningful conversation with during break, and the end of the training, I just wanted to say bye to him, since it's rarely I meet with him if he's around in my shifts, and touched this man on shoulder/upper arm as a warm gesture, and he replied wanting a hand shake from me which I shook firmly, saying, "see you around" and at that moment after that really positive exchange greeting this well known man bye, my confidence soared off the roof at that point plus being the only person in the training that was engaging with as many people as possible than any other volunteer or staff was, was incredible. 

Anyway, if you learn from every interaction what good will that have an effect on you. Really, just think about it.

4 years ago, i was a socially dysfunctional and awkward, anxiety-ridden individual. But wow, it's competely amazing on how I grew out of it. Just simply amazing. Who knows where my potential and growth will have at the end of the year. Who knows.


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

wow very nice job. volunteer work that is a great idea.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Good Luck with continuing this. Nice post! It was truly positive.


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

That's great to know! I'm really glad you made it this far, as it must have taken alot of effort on your part. It's also encouraging news for me, as this is my aim also. 

Well done! And :thanks for posting this here.


----------



## onedimension (Sep 16, 2008)

Cool post, I like the idea of actually reviewing positive & neutral social interactions to see what they "mean" and what you can learn from them. Have you had any major insights, or is it more about connecting the cognitive, rational thoughts to actual experiences and feelings? I definitely feel like I lack social intelligence..


----------



## captain_morgen (Sep 17, 2008)

Wow! That is absolutley awesome. Great inspiration. It sounds like you really took that initiative instead of sitting at home nursing (social) wounds. Thanks for posting man


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

Great story! It's good to hear how far you've come.


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah Gerard!!!! =)


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Yeah, yeah, yeah!!! Thanks you people! I'm a social cat!


----------

